# MicroLux vs Praxxon



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone familiar with these two want to comment and compare them? 
Cost 
Durability 
Reliability 
Flexibility


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i have used Proxxon for many years to my satisfaction.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Brian, 

Don't have either machine but was told the Microlux was a copy of the Praxon. Check out the saw at Brynes Model Machines, this is a great saw.

Chuck


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm looking more closely at the mill and the lathe.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have the Proxxon Chop Saw, quality of that tool is top notch, would be very hard to beat. It has impressed me enough i will add more Proxxon tools to my "shop" 

Chris


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Posted By BrianTFowler on 08 Jun 2013 10:26 AM 
I'm looking more closely at the mill and the lathe. 

Brian, 
Much depends on what you want to do with the lathe/mill. For a good share of hobby work I don't think you can beat the mini-lathe and mini-mill which are offered under a lot of brand names. Cast iron is a lot better than other metals in machines. Get the mill with R8 spindle since it has the best choice of tooling for a mill. I have both Grizzly mini-mill (converted to R8 and cnc) and a Grizzly mini-lathe. Both have served me well over the past 10+ years.

For table saw you can't beat a Byrnes saw!

Jack


----------

